# Bill would give veterans free lifetime license



## lampern

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-US/display/20172018/HB/25


----------



## Son

Should be for the entire Nation. Veterans make up about 7 percent of our population. Bet most didn't know it was such a small number.


----------



## shdw633

Son said:


> Should be for the entire Nation. Veterans make up about 7 percent of our population. Bet most didn't know it was such a small number.



I agree.


----------



## Gaswamp

somebody will have to take up the slack and a lot of veterans hunt and fish.


----------



## king killer delete

Served for twenty years and retired in Georgia. Been paying Georgia state taxes forever and now they wait until I am 65.


----------



## lampern

Gaswamp said:


> somebody will have to take up the slack and a lot of veterans hunt and fish.



Free licenses are not "free"


----------



## MudDucker

Lifers, yes ... three and out, nope, unless they served in a war theater.


----------



## model88_308

Agree with this ^^^^^


----------



## jdgator

Gaswamp said:


> somebody will have to take up the slack and a lot of veterans hunt and fish.



This. They better have a way to fund this.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

lampern said:


> Free licenses are not "free"



Well, actually they are.  It's not like the state is selling a product.  They are selling a privilege.  

Now, you could argue that the state might be "losing out" on the <7% of license sales to veterans, but free licenses are just that.... free.

And I support the idea of vets getting a break.  They don't ask for it, but they've certainly earned it.


----------



## Big7

You put your butt on the line to protect me and I'll
pick up the "slack" someone posted above.

My Dad had in over 42 years. He paid until he
was old enough to receive honorary license.

That just ain't right.

I don't care WHO pays for it.


----------



## lampern

Somebody has to pay for the game wardens or fish stocking.

All "free" licenses do is cost the DNR money.


----------



## Big7

Gaswamp said:


> somebody will have to take up the slack and a lot of veterans hunt and fish.





MudDucker said:


> Lifers, yes ... three and out, nope, unless they served in a war theater.





model88_308 said:


> Agree with this ^^^^^



Well then, just tell them during your three you won't be deployed and shot at.

Should be for ALL vets..


----------



## NCHillbilly

lampern said:


> Somebody has to pay for the game wardens or fish stocking.
> 
> All "free" licenses do is cost the DNR money.



Yeah, and serving in the military cost many their lives, limbs, health, marriages, and more. The country and every one of us who live in it owes them for our liberty to hunt and fish, a free license is the least they could do.


----------



## b rad

hope it passes before my 1 year free license has to be renewed when do they finalize bills in the state?


----------



## lampern

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, and serving in the military cost many their lives, limbs, health, marriages, and more. The country and every one of us who live in it owes them for our liberty to hunt and fish, a free license is the least they could do.



I'm not arguing for or against the bill.

But it is going to cost the DNR revenue.


----------



## humdandy

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Well, actually they are.  It's not like the state is selling a product.  They are selling a privilege.
> 
> Now, you could argue that the state might be "losing out" on the <7% of license sales to veterans, but free licenses are just that.... free.
> 
> And I support the idea of vets getting a break.  They don't ask for it, but they've certainly earned it.



I support it as well.  But the license Imo is a tax on hunters for something that should be a right.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

MudDucker said:


> Lifers, yes ... three and out, nope, unless they served in a war theater.



Mr. MudDucker---Was Vietnam and Korea "War's" ? 

Just respectfully asking for your opinion.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, and serving in the military cost many their lives, limbs, health, marriages, and more. The country and every one of us who live in it owes them for our liberty to hunt and fish, a free license is the least they could do.



THIS


----------



## davidhelmly

Big7 said:


> Well then, just tell them during your three you won't be deployed and shot at.
> 
> Should be for ALL vets..



Agreed, I will certainly help take up their slack, without them we may not be hunting and fishing!!


----------



## Ruger#3

Paid for my life time license a few years back.
Figures the state will make them free now.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969

All for it!   I dont care if they are lifers or have only been in 4 years and are done.    They put their life on the line so we can do what love to do.    Give these people their free hunting license!


----------



## king killer delete

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Mr. MudDucker---Was Vietnam and Korea "War's" ?
> 
> Just respectfully asking for your opinion.


If they are not already 65 those folks are close. I am a young Vietnam Vet and I am 65.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Well...*



king killer delete said:


> If they are not already 65 those folks are close. I am a young Vietnam Vet and I am 65.



I was in Vietnam from November 66 thru November 67 and was on active duty in the United States Navy for 3 years, 9 months, and 11 days.  I made E-5 in about 2.5 years and turned down an offer to go to Officer Candidate School.

Mr. MudDucker indicated that my service would not qualify.  Okay-fine.....and his advice would be only those in a War Theater would qualify.   

Well-Vietnam and Korea were not declared war's-as are many of the things we have been involved in more recently.

Each time we took fire in Vietnam and each time a Soviet Ship came alongside after Vietnam-my life and the life of all those around me were certainly at risk.....

To be excluded would be ludicrous-I  was respectfully seeking some comment from Mr. MudDucker who is a moderator.

I am soon to be 71 years old and have had a free license now for several years.  

I did not ask for it-but I am not going to turn down something free that is of any usefulness or is to my advantage to accept it.

In my opinion-it is ridiculous to offer free hunting licenses to anyone-regardless of their circumstance or what they have done to "Earn It".

But.....as I stated....I won't turn it down whenffered !

Politics is an amazing thing !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, and serving in the military cost many their lives, limbs, health, marriages, and more. The country and every one of us who live in it owes them for our liberty to hunt and fish, a free license is the least they could do.


^^^This^^^


lampern said:


> I'm not arguing for or against the bill.
> 
> But it is going to cost the DNR revenue.


If the State would keep it's grubby hands out of the General Funds allocated for hunting and fishing management it wouldn't be an issue in this State.


----------



## Nicodemus

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I was in Vietnam from November 66 thru November 67 and was on active duty in the United States Navy for 3 years, 9 months, and 11 days.  I made E-5 in about 2.5 years and turned down an offer to go to Officer Candidate School.
> 
> Mr. MudDucker indicated that my service would not qualify.  Okay-fine.....and his advice would be only those in a War Theater would qualify.
> 
> Well-Vietnam and Korea were not declared war's-as are many of the things we have been involved in more recently.
> 
> Each time we took fire in Vietnam and each time a Soviet Ship came alongside after Vietnam-my life and the life of all those around me were certainly at risk.....
> 
> To be excluded would be ludicrous-I  was respectfully seeking some comment from Mr. MudDucker who is a moderator.
> 
> I am soon to be 71 years old and have had a free license now for several years.
> 
> I did not ask for it-but I am not going to turn down something free that is of any usefulness or is to my advantage to accept it.
> 
> In my opinion-it is ridiculous to offer free hunting licenses to anyone-regardless of their circumstance or what they have done to "Earn It".
> 
> But.....as I stated....I won't turn it down whenffered !
> 
> Politics is an amazing thing !




Mr Mudducker has not been online since you asked your question to him, so why don`t you just settle down and wait, rather than imply something. I`m sure as soon as he gets back here and sees this, he will gladly answer your question.

Rest assured that he is not avoiding you.


----------



## 12 Ring

I have a better Idea Vets get a free license and all those military age 18-32 who have never served pay double. that will more then make up the difference. Don't like it enlist!!!!


----------



## king killer delete

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I was in Vietnam from November 66 thru November 67 and was on active duty in the United States Navy for 3 years, 9 months, and 11 days.  I made E-5 in about 2.5 years and turned down an offer to go to Officer Candidate School.
> 
> Mr. MudDucker indicated that my service would not qualify.  Okay-fine.....and his advice would be only those in a War Theater would qualify.
> 
> Well-Vietnam and Korea were not declared war's-as are many of the things we have been involved in more recently.
> 
> Each time we took fire in Vietnam and each time a Soviet Ship came alongside after Vietnam-my life and the life of all those around me were certainly at risk.....
> 
> To be excluded would be ludicrous-I  was respectfully seeking some comment from Mr. MudDucker who is a moderator.
> 
> I am soon to be 71 years old and have had a free license now for several years.
> 
> I did not ask for it-but I am not going to turn down something free that is of any usefulness or is to my advantage to accept it.
> 
> In my opinion-it is ridiculous to offer free hunting licenses to anyone-regardless of their circumstance or what they have done to "Earn It".
> 
> But.....as I stated....I won't turn it down whenffered !
> 
> Politics is an amazing thing !


 First off. Thank you for your service! I was in Nam in 1971 until late 1972. I also spent 2 years in the Second Infantry division on the Korean DMZ before I ever made it to Vietnam. I also spent time in Panama and Grenada. My only point was that most of the Vietnam Vets and Korea Vets are past the age where they need a Free License.
 I myself came to Georgia in 1978 and claimed Georgia as my home of record in 1979. I have bought a Georgia hunting license every year and I have paid my Georgia state tax since 1979. Never ask for anything free. All opinions are welcome. Doesn't matter if you served or not. 
Again Thank you for your service.


----------



## lampern

One quick question: How does issuing free licenses affect the state getting Federal excise tax monies?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

lampern said:


> One quick question: How does issuing free licenses affect the state getting Federal excise tax monies?



I attended a DNR meeting on this last summer at Red Top Mountain (Georgia) and was told that if a fee was not charged-Georgia got zero revenue.  

However -  if a fee is charged-then the State of Georgia gets a "Multiple" of that fee.   (I won't state what I recall the "Multiple" to be but....I thought it to be relatively significant....


----------



## flloridaboy101

ill take the free lic I think it should be for vet that went to a combat zone and the people 3 and out can just pay half  the price.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I was in Vietnam from November 66 thru November 67 and was on active duty in the United States Navy for 3 years, 9 months, and 11 days.  I made E-5 in about 2.5 years and turned down an offer to go to Officer Candidate School.
> 
> Mr. MudDucker indicated that my service would not qualify.  Okay-fine.....and his advice would be only those in a War Theater would qualify.
> 
> Well-Vietnam and Korea were not declared war's-as are many of the things we have been involved in more recently.
> 
> Each time we took fire in Vietnam and each time a Soviet Ship came alongside after Vietnam-my life and the life of all those around me were certainly at risk.....
> 
> To be excluded would be ludicrous-I  was respectfully seeking some comment from Mr. MudDucker who is a moderator.
> 
> I am soon to be 71 years old and have had a free license now for several years.
> 
> I did not ask for it-but I am not going to turn down something free that is of any usefulness or is to my advantage to accept it.
> 
> In my opinion-it is ridiculous to offer free hunting licenses to anyone-regardless of their circumstance or what they have done to "Earn It".
> 
> But.....as I stated....I won't turn it down whenffered !
> 
> Politics is an amazing thing !



Thanks for your sacrifice!

And I don't think Mud was saying it on those terms..



> a military term for an area where an armed conflict takes place


----------



## MudDucker

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Mr. MudDucker---Was Vietnam and Korea "War's" ?
> 
> Just respectfully asking for your opinion.



Yes.



Atlanta Dawg said:


> I was in Vietnam from November 66 thru November 67 and was on active duty in the United States Navy for 3 years, 9 months, and 11 days.  I made E-5 in about 2.5 years and turned down an offer to go to Officer Candidate School.
> 
> Mr. MudDucker indicated that my service would not qualify.  Okay-fine.....and his advice would be only those in a War Theater would qualify.
> 
> Well-Vietnam and Korea were not declared war's-as are many of the things we have been involved in more recently.
> 
> Each time we took fire in Vietnam and each time a Soviet Ship came alongside after Vietnam-my life and the life of all those around me were certainly at risk.....
> 
> To be excluded would be ludicrous-I  was respectfully seeking some comment from Mr. MudDucker who is a moderator.
> 
> I am soon to be 71 years old and have had a free license now for several years.
> 
> I did not ask for it-but I am not going to turn down something free that is of any usefulness or is to my advantage to accept it.
> 
> In my opinion-it is ridiculous to offer free hunting licenses to anyone-regardless of their circumstance or what they have done to "Earn It".
> 
> But.....as I stated....I won't turn it down whenffered !
> 
> Politics is an amazing thing !



No, I didn't say that, but you seem to want to pick a fight with your own assumptions about what I said.

If there is shooting, it should qualify.  Vietnam and Korea were both wars, whether declared or not.

Here is a definition of a theater of war:   

Theater of war - In warfare, a theater or theatre (see spelling differences) is an area or place in which important military events occur or are progressing. A theater can include the entirety of the air space, land and sea area that is or that may potentially become involved in war operations.


----------



## cowhornedspike

lampern said:


> One quick question: How does issuing free licenses affect the state getting Federal excise tax monies?



Pittman-Robertson tax is charged on certain hunting items such as firearms, ammo, bows, etc and is distributed back to the states based on land area of the state and *PAID* hunting licenses.  

The number I remember hearing has been around $55 per license for the last few years but that varies year to year.  It does not go to the state general fund but must go to the DNR for certain usages, which I don't remember what those are.

Believe it or not but Obama and Hitlery boosted that considerably with the huge gun sales increases and ammo hoarding that took place over the last 8 years.  It will undoubtedly go down to a lower number now.   

Free license holders are not counted and do not help us get any of that money from P-R so if everyone who had a free one paid instead it would make a huge difference in the amount of funds that are returned to the state.

Another thing.  PAID Lifetime licenses keep providing those funds even after the holder may be dead and buried since they are calculated on a formula and there is no one checking obits to see who has died.  Youth lifetime licenses count too so the state may get funds for up to 16 years before the child would even be required to purchase a license anyway.  

Heck of a deal for everyone involved when you think about it...buy your kid a license at a discount price before they are 2 and help fund the DNR even more along the way!

If I have any of this wrong I hope Charlie will set us straight on it.


----------



## Dutch

I am a combat veteran, I  would not take advantage of a free lifetime license. 

I make good money and do not mind paying for my licenses.

The only veteran related "free benefit" I have taken advantage of is getting my Georgia D/L free.


----------



## swamp hunter

I'm a Vet as well.
For every Combat Vet there are 3 Support Personnel, from the Cook to the Laundry guy to the guy sitting in Nevada watching the world from a computer screen.
I say If you drew Combat Pay your good...otherwise ,NO.
Not everybody that wears the Uniform are Hero's..


----------



## 175rltw

Hah. Vets rate well below blacks gays and transgenders on the special interest totem- and nothing will change that.  The bottom line is that there won't be enough money left for special bathrooms, tax incentives for same sex marriage, EBT, welfare, free cellphones for drug dealers, etc etc etc if veterans dont stop glutting themselves at the trough of the public coffers.


Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

175rltw said:


> Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.




How many vets have you EVER heard "begging" for someone to pick up their "slack?"  I think you're out of line with this comment.


----------



## Dutch

175rltw said:


> Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.



Really, "free" college money on the taxpayers dime huh? 

I had to pay $1200 into the GI Bill to get that "free" college money. Maybe I missed the "free" clause in my enlistment contract.

Not to mention putting my life at risk to being able to eventually be able to collect that "free" money.


Btw: I bet it would really grinds your gears to know that I get my D/L free from the state.


----------



## Beartrkkr

Agreed that free licenses do not return PR funds back to the state.  If they want to cut veterans a break, they could reduce the cost of a lifetime license and still receive PR funds since it would be a sold hunting license.

SC stopped their free licenses for people 65 and older.  Now they offer a Senior Lifetime license for $9 (or something like that) when you turn 65 so they could still receive a share of the PR funds.


----------



## RPolk

It is a wonderful thing to live in a country where we can disagree without coming to blows.

Live most veterans I served because I felt it was something I wanted to do. I promised my parents I would only stay in as long as I was still learning and enjoying what I was doing. Twenty two years later I retired....still learning things, but promoted myself out of the fun jobs!

I don't agree with the free Lifetime License. I bought mine in 2006 after my last deployment.

I didn't serve to be served. Not looking for a free dinner, discounts, or special license plates.

Just my opinion....to each his own...your mileage may vary.


----------



## groundhawg

RPolk said:


> It is a wonderful thing to live in a country where we can disagree without coming to blows.
> 
> Live most veterans I served because I felt it was something I wanted to do. I promised my parents I would only stay in as long as I was still learning and enjoying what I was doing. Twenty two years later I retired....still learning things, but promoted myself out of the fun jobs!
> 
> I don't agree with the free Lifetime License. I bought mine in 2006 after my last deployment.
> 
> I didn't serve to be served. Not looking for a free dinner, discounts, or special license plates.
> 
> Just my opinion....to each his own...your mileage may vary.



Amen Brother!  Well spoken.  I feel I received more from my serving than I ever gave.  Not owned anything extra.  Served 27 years and in two different war zones.  Thankful that I returned home sound of body and mind to the loving family I left each time that duty called.


----------



## b rad

175rltw said:


> Hah. Vets rate well below blacks gays and transgenders on the special interest totem- and nothing will change that.  The bottom line is that there won't be enough money left for special bathrooms, tax incentives for same sex marriage, EBT, welfare, free cellphones for drug dealers, etc etc etc if veterans dont stop glutting themselves at the trough of the public coffers.
> 
> 
> Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.



I'll take everything i can for free even welfare


----------



## HossBog

This is too late for us Vietnam vets, but I do think it should be done. And, and a geezer Vietnam combat vet, I'll even pay to help other vets get a lifetime hunting and fishing license! Dagnabbedit. I paid for my lifetime Georgia license as soon as I turned 60 some years back, and bought license for over 40 years, but I will help younger vets gladly!

Vietnam. Listen boys who weren't involved there: we lost over 55,000 people in Vietnam!! Some were my buddies! Don't get me started...


----------



## elfiii

Gaswamp said:


> somebody will have to take up the slack and a lot of veterans hunt and fish.





Big7 said:


> You put your butt on the line to protect me and I'll
> pick up the "slack" someone posted above.





davidhelmly said:


> Agreed, I will certainly help take up their slack, without them we may not be hunting and fishing!!



X 3.



Dutch said:


> I am a combat veteran, I  would not take advantage of a free lifetime license.



It isn't free. You already paid for it with your service.


----------



## elfiii

175rltw said:


> Hah. Vets rate well below blacks gays and transgenders on the special interest totem- and nothing will change that.  The bottom line is that there won't be enough money left for special bathrooms, tax incentives for same sex marriage, EBT, welfare, free cellphones for drug dealers, etc etc etc if veterans dont stop glutting themselves at the trough of the public coffers.
> 
> 
> Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.



The freedom they provided you with didn't cost you a nickel so who's going to pick up your "slack"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

175rltw said:


> Hah. Vets rate well below blacks gays and transgenders on the special interest totem- and nothing will change that.  The bottom line is that there won't be enough money left for special bathrooms, tax incentives for same sex marriage, EBT, welfare, free cellphones for drug dealers, etc etc etc if veterans dont stop glutting themselves at the trough of the public coffers.
> 
> 
> Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.



I've yet to hear a veteran beg for anything, and if any group deserves it, it is our troops. If you want to degenerate any group of US employees let's start with Congress. They don't deserve 1/4 of what they assign themselves.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am not a Vet but support any Vet, action or not, getting this license. I want hunting promoted, too.


----------



## bfriendly

Son said:


> Should be for the entire Nation. Veterans make up about 7 percent of our population. Bet most didn't know it was such a small number.



I'd vote YES and I am not a Vet..............but they are ALL my HEROs!!



Gaswamp said:


> somebody will have to take up the slack and a lot of veterans hunt and fish.



Start with me.........I'd gladly pay an increase to support them



MudDucker said:


> Lifers, yes ... three and out, nope, unless they served in a war theater.



Anyone considered a Vet is good by me..........even a 3 an out server was willing to go into something voluntarily that may get them Killed. I dont think we know when they will be called, until they are.......they are my HEROs, all of them. Cept traitors and they should be put in front of a line and Shot as such. Start with Berghdal



jdgator said:


> This. They better have a way to fund this.



..........not concerned a bit about this part. See above or as stated, start with My fees



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Well, actually they are.  It's not like the state is selling a product.  They are selling a privilege.
> 
> Now, you could argue that the state might be "losing out" on the <7% of license sales to veterans, but free licenses are just that.... free.
> 
> And I support the idea of vets getting a break.  They don't ask for it, but they've certainly earned it.



Yes, they did



davidhelmly said:


> Agreed, I will certainly help take up their slack, without them we may not be hunting and fishing!!



EXACTLY


----------



## Uptonongood

175rltw said:


> Hah. Vets rate well below blacks gays and transgenders on the special interest totem- and nothing will change that.  The bottom line is that there won't be enough money left for special bathrooms, tax incentives for same sex marriage, EBT, welfare, free cellphones for drug dealers, etc etc etc if veterans dont stop glutting themselves at the trough of the public coffers.
> 
> 
> Really tired of veterans always begging for all the regular normal people to pick up there slack. Pay your 50$ like everyone else.  You already got free college on the taxpayer nickel.



Interesting comment.  A couple of thoughts, if a military person set foot on the ground in Vietnam, they're presumptive positive for exposure to Agent Orange.  This chemical compound, by the way, killed a couple of my friends and is slowly dragging a couple more to their deaths.

Some of us, who were there, continue to experience situations which we wish we didn't have.  I'd say we're still sacrificing in certain ways.  

Last point, having worked with over a thousand veterans in my career, I do not recall a single veteran ever "...begging the regular people..." for a darn thing.  Maybe my exposure to veterans wasn't as expansive or broad as yours was. Please correct me if I am in error.

I get my basic hunting and fishing license free now because I'm old.  I get a free state park pass because I left behind a good part of my hearing in the military (service connected disability) which I would gladly forego if I could get my hearing back. 

  But, perhaps the greatest thing I get to have now is the knowledge and greatest honor that I served my country honorably and well for four years.


----------



## b rad

Uptonongood said:


> Interesting comment.  A couple of thoughts, if a military person set foot on the ground in Vietnam, they're presumptive positive for exposure to Agent Orange.  This chemical compound, by the way, killed a couple of my friends and is slowly dragging a couple more to their deaths.
> 
> Some of us, who were there, continue to experience situations which we wish we didn't have.  I'd say we're still sacrificing in certain ways.
> 
> Last point, having worked with over a thousand veterans in my career, I do not recall a single veteran ever "...begging the regular people..." for a darn thing.  Maybe my exposure to veterans wasn't as expansive or broad as yours was. Please correct me if I am in error.
> 
> I get my basic hunting and fishing license free now because I'm old.  I get a free state park pass because I left behind a good part of my hearing in the military (service connected disability) which I would gladly forego if I could get my hearing back.
> 
> But, perhaps the greatest thing I get to have now is the knowledge and greatest honor that I served my country honorably and well for four years.



You know the VA Opened back up the against orange claims I hear it every time I call the 1800 number


----------



## Uptonongood

Did you register?  Do you have one of the conditions caused by Agent Orange?  Have you contacted a claims specialist with the DAV, VFW, AMERICAN LEGION, VVA, orThe Order of the Purple Heart to help you file a claim for Agent Orange, hearing loss, injury, combat related or otherwise, sustained while on active duty?  Contact one of the groups I mentioned above, they will help you.  You and the Benefits section of the VA are adversaries, not allies.  The service agencies are your allies.


----------



## b rad

Uptonongood said:


> Did you register?  Do you have one of the conditions caused by Agent Orange?  Have you contacted a claims specialist with the DAV, VFW, AMERICAN LEGION, VVA, orThe Order of the Purple Heart to help you file a claim for Agent Orange, hearing loss, injury, combat related or otherwise, sustained while on active duty?  Contact one of the groups I mentioned above, they will help you.  You and the Benefits section of the VA are adversaries, not allies.  The service agencies are your allies.



No I'm only 32 I was telling you they announce it on there phone


----------



## Uptonongood

Sorry, I misunderstood your post.


----------



## saltshake

*Larry Salter*

Can't believe that anybody living in tne USof A could say that they would not like Veterans getting a break on something as small as free hunting and fishing. They need to get in and see what its all about. Shame on you.


----------



## swamp hunter

Lot's of mixed emotions here..and that's what they are Emotions.
I volunteered for Nam..and sat in Germany drinking good beer and seeing the sights for 3 years..I'm no Hero , why should I get a free license, I mean Thanks for thinkin of me but the worst Combat I saw was Bar fights.
I should have paid the Military for all they taught me...


----------



## smitty

*College Money !!*



Dutch said:


> Really, "free" college money on the taxpayers dime huh?
> 
> I had to pay $1200 into the GI Bill to get that "free" college money. Maybe I missed the "free" clause in my enlistment contract.
> 
> Not to mention putting my life at risk to being able to eventually be able to collect that "free" money.
> 
> 
> Btw: I bet it would really grinds your gears to know that I get my D/L free from the state.



I missed out on the free college as well. in 1980 I received the VEAP-veterans educational assistance program where I put in $ 2700 and I would received $5400 .Sounded like a good ideal till I got out in 1987 and that $5400 was split into 36 equal payments for a 4 year program...I get a free DL and a couple tags for my time served


----------



## smitty

I stated my college benefits were far from free, no more no less. Read and reread !! For the record I didn't ask you how long or where all you served ,you blew your own horn !


----------



## b rad

They took it out and put 80% of the regular life time license which would be 600  so it will be 200 more than the current veteran lifetime license


----------



## blood on the ground

I'd gladly pay extra to give those who have served a break. They sure put a lot on the line for me..


----------



## Muldoon

Disabled Vets shouldn't have to buy a license in any state!!


----------



## shawnrice

Muldoon said:


> Disabled Vets shouldn't have to buy a license in any state!!


I AGREE !!


----------



## The mtn man

Well, I'm not the kind of person that gets easily offended, but some of the comments on here are offensive to me, and I'm sure they are to most vets, most of us enlisted out of high school mainly because we had no other direction. Some of us the generation before me were drafted. Either way, most of us served for two reasons, the first was because we love our country, speaking for myself, i thought, well since I failed to make any decisions on my future in highschool, and because I had no guidence, I'll just serve my country for a few years for next to no pay while I try to figure out which direction I want to take my life. If I could go back, i would have still served. We didn't serve with getting free things in mind. We didn't serve to get rich. We served because some of us felt like it was the right thing to do. As for serving while not in a conflict. Most folks don't realize, while although your not serving in a "war" you more than likely are serving in a potentially dangerous area protecting American interests. Although I never served in a war during the 1990s there were times as a 95-B my team would get into some fairly volital situations. Also anyone that had duty at ft mcclellan Alabama and did any kind of training on pellam range has a serious potential of dying from a multitude of different cancers, i won't go into why, but no matter if you were a cook in the field, if you had a supply mos, or anything else, everyone that served no matter the situation in my opinion put their lives at risk for their country, some more than others. But to say that anyone who served is not a patriot is unpatriotic IMO. As for the GI bill, it wasn't all it was cracked up to be, i got some books paid for. As for the free stuff, we don't ask for it, nor do most of us feel intitled. I'll pay for my own hunting license, i pay for everything else. One more thing, some people have no idea what it's like to serve in a true combat situation, those guys need us, we need to take care of them all we can, they are my heros. Most of them are still having there own combat everday, whether or not they feel like they lived through that for me or not, they did it for you and me.


----------



## Muldoon

The mtn man said:


> Well, I'm not the kind of person that gets easily offended, but some of the comments on here are offensive to me, and I'm sure they are to most vets, most of us enlisted out of high school mainly because we had no other direction. Some of us the generation before me were drafted. Either way, most of us served for two reasons, the first was because we love our country, speaking for myself, i thought, well since I failed to make any decisions on my future in highschool, and because I had no guidence, I'll just serve my country for a few years for next to no pay while I try to figure out which direction I want to take my life. If I could go back, i would have still served. We didn't serve with getting free things in mind. We didn't serve to get rich. We served because some of us felt like it was the right thing to do. As for serving while not in a conflict. Most folks don't realize, while although your not serving in a "war" you more than likely are serving in a potentially dangerous area protecting American interests. Although I never served in a war during the 1990s there were times as a 95-B my team would get into some fairly volital situations. Also anyone that had duty at ft mcclellan Alabama and did any kind of training on pellam range has a serious potential of dying from a multitude of different cancers, i won't go into why, but no matter if you were a cook in the field, if you had a supply mos, or anything else, everyone that served no matter the situation in my opinion put their lives at risk for their country, some more than others. But to say that anyone who served is not a patriot is unpatriotic IMO. As for the GI bill, it wasn't all it was cracked up to be, i got some books paid for. As for the free stuff, we don't ask for it, nor do most of us feel intitled. I'll pay for my own hunting license, i pay for everything else. One more thing, some people have no idea what it's like to serve in a true combat situation, those guys need us, we need to take care of them all we can, they are my heros. Most of them are still having there own combat everday, whether or not they feel like they lived through that for me or not, they did it for you and me.



You'd have to explain what MOS is! Most wouldn't have a clue!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The mtn man said:


> Well, I'm not the kind of person that gets easily offended, but some of the comments on here are offensive to me, and I'm sure they are to most vets, most of us enlisted out of high school mainly because we had no other direction. Some of us the generation before me were drafted. Either way, most of us served for two reasons, the first was because we love our country, speaking for myself, i thought, well since I failed to make any decisions on my future in highschool, and because I had no guidence, I'll just serve my country for a few years for next to no pay while I try to figure out which direction I want to take my life. If I could go back, i would have still served. We didn't serve with getting free things in mind. We didn't serve to get rich. We served because some of us felt like it was the right thing to do. As for serving while not in a conflict. Most folks don't realize, while although your not serving in a "war" you more than likely are serving in a potentially dangerous area protecting American interests. Although I never served in a war during the 1990s there were times as a 95-B my team would get into some fairly volital situations. Also anyone that had duty at ft mcclellan Alabama and did any kind of training on pellam range has a serious potential of dying from a multitude of different cancers, i won't go into why, but no matter if you were a cook in the field, if you had a supply mos, or anything else, everyone that served no matter the situation in my opinion put their lives at risk for their country, some more than others. But to say that anyone who served is not a patriot is unpatriotic IMO. As for the GI bill, it wasn't all it was cracked up to be, i got some books paid for. As for the free stuff, we don't ask for it, nor do most of us feel intitled. I'll pay for my own hunting license, i pay for everything else. One more thing, some people have no idea what it's like to serve in a true combat situation, those guys need us, we need to take care of them all we can, they are my heros. Most of them are still having there own combat everday, whether or not they feel like they lived through that for me or not, they did it for you and me.


----------



## The mtn man

Muldoon said:


> You'd have to explain what MOS is! Most wouldn't have a clue!!



Haha, i guess your right, MOS, ( military occupational specialty).


----------



## Teh Wicked

70% VA disability here (Should be 100)

Would love to see something like this get approved.


----------



## Killdee

Some of you guys are real.......... well I can't say on here. 
100% fine with me
Hopefully Now Trump can get the VA and your health benefits fixed.


----------



## Muldoon

*Vets!*



Killdee said:


> Some of you guys are real.......... well I can't say on here.
> 100% fine with me
> Hopefully Now Trump can get the VA and your health benefits fixed.



PATRIOTS....would work!


----------

